# Introducing:  The 2009 IAP Photo Challenge **Now Accepting Submissions!**



## MesquiteMan (Feb 2, 2009)

*2009 Photo Challenge* ​
Whether photography is your passion, your hobby, or just a necessary evil to showcase your pens, we invite you to participate in our 2009 International Association of Penturners Photo Challenge, celebrating the IAP’s 5th anniversary! 

All IAP members are welcome to participate. 

*Please read the complete contest rules before entering. *

*OFFICIAL CONTEST RULES *
No donation or payment necessary to enter or win 

*Photo Eligibility *
To enter, you must be a registered member of IAP. Judges and others participating in the administration of the Photo Challenge are not eligible to participate. All photos must be taken during the month of February, 2009. The photo subject must be relevant to one of the following contest categories: 

• Pen Marketing Photos (like you would use on a website to sell your pens)
• Artistic/Creative Pen Photos (creative, cool photos of pens)
• Shop and Shop Life Photos (photos of anything related to penturning)
• Creative use of the IAP logo (anything goes!)

*Photo Formats *
Entries may be color or black & white digital images only. 

*Submitting Digital Images *
Digital images should be submitted via e-mail to picss@penturners.org. Images should be no larger than 800 by 600 pixels and no smaller than 640 by 480 pixels. Images should be submitted in JPG or TIFF format. File sizes must be less than 300K per image. 

*Image Modifications: *
Minor digital enhancement is permitted, but images that have been significantly modified or appear unnatural will be disqualified except for the artistic/creative category where anything goes.

*Not Permitted: *
• Anything goes in the Artistic/Creative category! Please do not add any personally identifying information, however.
• No borders or frames may be added to images. 
• No watermarks, signatures, or copyright notices may be added to images. All winning images will be displayed with the photographer's name. 
• Adding or replacing elements in an image is not permitted. 

*Permitted Modifications: *
• Anything goes in the Artistic/Creative category!
• Images may be cropped and rotated as necessary. 
• Red-eye removal and spot editing 
• One-step enhancement (such as "AutoFix", "QuickFix", "Auto Levels", etc.) 
• Use of filters to sharpen, soften, blur, despeckle, or remove noise. 
• Use of corrective functions to improve the natural appearance of the image, such as levels, contrast, brightness, curves, intensity, tone, hue, saturation, lightness, value, color balance, and tint 

*Photographer/Copyright *
Entries must be submitted by the original photographer. Do not submit a photo taken by someone other than you. You must be the sole owner of the copyright of any image submitted. Your submission of the photo is your guarantee that you are the author and copyright holder of the photo. 

*Ownership/Use Rights *
Photographers retain the copyright to their photographs. By entering the contest, photographers agree to have their submitted photograph displayed on the IAP website without any fee or other form of compensation. Photographers agree that IAP may display winning photos in a "past winners" photo gallery and retain copies of the photograph for promotional purposes. Photos will be credited to the photographer. 

*How to Enter *
Digital photos need to be sent to pics@penturners.org and ABSOLUTELY NOT POSTED ON THE FORUM. Each photo must be accompanied by the following information:

IAP Member Handle
Real Name
Complete Address (for potential prize distribution)
Category
Description if necessary

A photo may only be entered in one category; up to 2 entries per person in each category. Entries must be received by February 12, 2009 11:59 PM CST be eligible. 

*Judging *
Entries will be judged using the following criteria: Composition (5 points) Creativity (5 points) Visual Impact (10 points). An anonymous panel consisting of 4 expert IAP Members will judge the entries to narrow the field to the best photos in each category. The finalists will then be posted in a thread for general membership voting. Any ties in the general membership voting will be decided by the judges. All contest decisions are final. Entries that fail to comply with the Official Contest Rules will be disqualified. 

*Prizes *
Winners will be announced on February 25, 2009

Prizes will be awarded as follows:

Pen Marketing Photos
*1st Place* – 20 Inlace Acrylester pen blanks with shipping compliments of WoodTurningz Value: $65.75 
*2nd Place* – 2 30-06 rifle cartridge pen kits -one each in brass and nickel compliments of Little River Crafts (Sylvanite) $30 value

Artistic/Creative Pen Photos 
*1st Place* – Alumilite casting kit including 32 oz Alumilite Clear, 1 oz of dye, and 1 oz. of metal powder including shipping compliments of Alumilite Corporation. 
Value: $50
*2nd Place* – $25 Bear Tooth Woods Gift Certificate compliments of Bear Tooth Woods

Shop and Shop Life Photos 
*1st Place* – 1 Box of whole burl with shipping compliments of Harris Burl Supply (Nolan)
Value: $60
*2nd Place* – $25 Exoticblanks.com gift certificate compliments of Exoticblanks.com

Creative use of the IAP logo
*1st Place* – IAP Smock with shipping compliments of The IAP Management
Value: $52
*2nd Place* – 1 Envelope of pen blanks including shipping compliments of bobskio2003
Value: $30

Best Overall Photo - $100 gift certificate compliments of Glimmerz-N-More

*Questions?*
All questions regarding these rules should be addressed to MesquiteMan via e-mail to pics@penturners.org.


----------

